# SA. Legal Offshore Distance?



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I've tried looking for a previous post in regards to limits a kayak can go off the coast here in SA but cannot find one. 
Could someone please give a count by count list of requirements for: 
Rivers
Coastal
Inshore
Offshore

the reason for this is that i've heard we can't go any further than 2.5klm???

Not sure if it's a furphy

cheers

Baggs


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Bags there was a lot of talk about restrictons for S.A ,s yak last year 2.5 km might very well be true, marine & habours might be able to give the correct info if nobodys sure on here.

On Edit > Here you go viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31939&hilit=South+Australia+offshore


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Shorty!!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Baggs - its currently 2 nautical miles (3.7kms) - although you can go further provided you get permission from the CE of DTEI. About to be changed I suspect to specificy minimum safety gear if going more than 2 nautical miles offshore.

_13-Certain vessels not to be operated in unprotected waters
(1)	A person must not, without the approval of the CEO, operate-
(a)	a personal watercraft; or
(b)	a canoe, kayak or other similar small human powered vessel (other than a rowboat),
in unprotected waters.
Maximum penalty: $1 250.
Expiation fee: $160.

unprotected waters means waters offshore of a line 2 nautical miles seaward of the low water mark of a coast or of the banks of Lakes Alexandrina and Albert;_

You also need to wear a PFD at all times, have a waterproof torch if going out in darkness and have a suitable bailer unless the hull is perminantly enclosed.
If you do get permission fromm the CE to go outside semiprotected waters, you will also need a EPIRB if more than 5 nms in the Gulfs or more than 3 nms in other waters.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks mate!


----------

